# Critical skills job with correct title



## Toon123 (Aug 29, 2016)

I am looking at moving to SA under a critical skills visa for 1 year as a financial investment adviser. I have worked in SA before for an international company in this role on a previous intra company permit. I have a concern that some company have the job title as financial planner or wealth manager. Will this have an impact when I wish to extend my critical skills visa? I do not need a job for the first 3 months as I am serving notice with my current employer.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If the job title does not make the qualification then it will not fall under the critically skilled category meaning you will be in breach of your visa, at risk of being deported and the company could be in risk of being fined.


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

So Does it mean a guy who has completed B.Tech in E&C (Electronics & Communication) can't work in IT sector as software developer/ software test analyst job. Please correct me if I m wrong.


----------

